# Prepackaged "bucket meals" ? (couldn't find a place this qst really fit)



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe this has been asked before but I looked around and didn’t really see anything that covered my question. I know from my time in the Army that MRE’s are hit and miss some are great some are awful but I am not familiar with these “just in case buckets?” Augason Farms , Mountain House and such. Are they just as hit and miss as the MRE’s or do these actually taste decent? 

In theory they look to be a great quick stop gap while investing/building up other food stores.
I have two kids, 14 & 12, wife and myself, no crazy food issues beyond kids are picky eaters. I am considering buying a few of these kits in case of power outages this winter. Get the family use to things slowly, I finally have them listening to “Crazy Dad Talk”. Lol 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

4 Person 72-hour Food Supply

Here is another resource for you. There is a sale on this particular bucket. However........ look at the contents. Look at the contents of all the meal buckets. Don't you think you could do better by just stocking up a bit on the foods to normally eat? You can make cooked cereal, soup from mixes or cans, mac and cheese, Ramen, etc. a lot cheaper. Add some canned tuna, chicken, or beef stew and you've got it. Canned or dehydrated fruits/veggies round out the list. If the kids are picky, stock up on what they like. Add a little stash to make s'mores or popcorn, and it's a party. If you are just using the buckets for power outages and looking at maybe a week, you can easily use the food you normally have on hand.

PS: some companies will send you samples. You could also get some single packs from your sporting goods store to try out brands before buying a bunch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am looking at buying a variety. Lots of Ramen, Mountain House, Wise, Lipton and other dehydrated foods.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wise Foods sent me a sample of "chicken alfredo" no meat. Food with meat doesn't last as long as food with NO meat. It wasn't the greatest thing in the world but it was ok. I'm sure your kids would have a fit, but that's your problem. After tasting it, I decided to add a can of chicken meat and it turned out to be real decent. But I am one of the least picky eater in the US. It's keep you alive, that's for sure. I bought one pail for grab and run like hell. I now have a lot of cans of chicken, beef, and ham chucks, and Spam to add to Wise food. Mountain House was a little better tasting, but they don't have the longevity for storage. I carry Mountain in my BOB and in my car.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never tried the dehydrated stuff from Augason Farms, but we do have supply of Mountain House meals. They have all of the nutrients etc. that we need to survive. As far as taste, meh... They are not bad but certainly not gourmet. Try the Bear Creek soups. Some of those are freakin' awesome! I especially like the beef barley and the wild rice is pretty decent too. Since they are just a standard grocery item, we just vac seal them. They are good for at least 5 years. But ours hardly ever last that long.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I did a sketchy amount of research on military MRE's. Sounds like they are not a very good choice. High fat..high salt..low Fiber..etc. Apparently if a person eats them for longer than about three days they run the risk of dying from constipation.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

HAHA... someone didn't eat the candy huh? Trust me sitting in the back of a M113 you pick up all the tricks. 
The chocolate is to keep things moving not for the sweet tooth. 

Seems as though Mountain House meals tends to be the preferred meals. I look forward to what others have to say. 

As to just buying more of the food we eat... I'm trying to expose the family to more "less choices" situations. I've been through Katrina & Sandy due to poor timing plus deployments, thankfully my family hasn't been exposed to those sorts of issues but I have 2 years left at this command I'll bet ya' a dollar we get hit with another super storm. I'd rather them have a clue than be part of the sheep.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had much luck with the rice, lentils and non meat veggie stew products at Costco....but then I have an endless supply of snakes, chuckers and other critters to top them off with meat.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've personally decided against these MRE type meals. I realize what works for one doesn't work for all. I've chosen to stock up on canned foods and for longer term, vacuum sealed dry foods like rice, beans and such.
Yes, I've also spent my time in a M113 and ate my share of "C" rations (yes, I really am that old). Winter time in Germany those diesel heaters in the "tracks" (when they worked) could heat up canned C rations in a minute or two.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Samples.. sample sample sample. RNPrepper is on point in that some companies offer samples for free (or just s/h). Others you can order sample packets which make great hiking meals.

I think these prepackged meals have a huge benefit to be added in combination with dryed foods like the rice, beans, lentils, and such. Easy to throw a meal packet in a bag and go on patrol like an MRE than it is to throw in a bag of rice, some beans, and a stove to heat it up.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think stuff like moutainhouse is definitely ok but they are pricey. You could get a weeks worth of rice or beans or oats or wheat or flax or many other things for a days worth of meals for the same cost. Tjat said they do come in handy and i use them them from time to time in my daily life now. Farm days i take my get home bag do bush walks target shooting and meal prep. Fun times and my son is starting find this very cool too. Win win. Training of a mild sort shooting hunting foraging and cooking all with what we carry. So moutainhouse stuff is certainly a good thing to have but i would obtain lots of wholesome whole foods that is your mainstay as well or at the very least put some thought into them. Maybe you do already ive no way of knowing lol.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i remember i saw an ad. of 'tactical bacon'
though i'm veggie..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

a good thing to have but i would obtain lots of wholesome whole foods that is your mainstay as well or at the very least put some thought into them."

That is us. We have always been "putters up" normally and the mountain house is considered "bulk back up" for added sense of security and emergencies.
Unless you are going to spend 5k and try to live on it, which I would not want to do.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree with RNPrepper that the dehydrated foods do not seem the best option from a nutritional or cost consideration. But, that is when looking at it from a standpoint of "All is Well". The true benefit to these products is in their ease of preparation, transportability and yes, palatability. As for their nutritional value, they seem to be more than adequate for an active lifestyle. Nevertheless, look at the contents and decide what is best for your situation. A large percentage of Wise Foods meals seem to contain a large amount of rice. That may not work for some.

Think about it, you may not be in a kitchen with all the utensils or a stove so simple may be better. I take these with me on hunts where I am away from camp all day and carry only essentials due to difficult terrain. They are easy to prepare; boil water and pour into a pouch. Time at Task is all too often overlooked in a cost/benefit analysis.

The buckets are easy to store, load and transport if needed and they seal the food from the elements

Yes, many do taste good, but one must try them out before loading up on bulk packages. Nevertheless, compare them to what can be made as easily when away from the kitchen. I have eaten, or tried to eat, many campfire meals made by others that were just awful. PLUS, the food prep wasn't as clean as it needed to be so many times there were those of us running to the woods...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> I agree with RNPrepper that the dehydrated foods do not seem the best option from a nutritional or cost consideration. But, that is when looking at it from a standpoint of "All is Well". The true benefit to these products is in their ease of preparation, transportability and yes, palatability. As for their nutritional value, they seem to be more than adequate for an active lifestyle. Nevertheless, look at the contents and decide what is best for your situation. A large percentage of Wise Foods meals seem to contain a large amount of rice. That may not work for some.
> 
> Think about it, you may not be in a kitchen with all the utensils or a stove so simple may be better. I take these with me on hunts where I am away from camp all day and carry only essentials due to difficult terrain. They are easy to prepare; boil water and pour into a pouch. Time at Task is all too often overlooked in a cost/benefit analysis.
> 
> ...


The OP was talking about having something at home for a short term situation like a power outage. The grab and go buckets are indeed handy and easy for grabbing and going. But everyone should have enough easy food on hand to take care of short term, stay-at-home situations. My main point was to actually take a look at the contents. You can throw a bucket together yourself for a lot cheaper and maybe with foods that are more palatable to your individual family. For example, a typical emergency food bucket will have dry packs of oatmeal or other cereal to cook, dry soup mixes, lots of rice, and dry packs of sauce to go over the rice. And some dry drink mixes. Do you really want to pay $50-$100 for that??? Grab a food grade bucket and lid from Home Depot and fill it with your own packs of cereal, soup mixes, Rice-a-Roni, Ramen, mac and cheese, MRE's, Tang, hot chocolate, coffee, dry milk, candy, gum, and whatever else you like for a lot cheaper. Those commercial buckets have food only. If I were making my own, I would start with a small mess kit, some nesting cups, spoons, portable stove, and fire starter. Fill the rest with food items. Don't forget to include a 24" X 36" piece of plastic to provide a clean food prep surface. Then you truly have a practical grab-and-go food bucket.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We have stocked up with mountain house and Augason Farms both the 5 gallon pales and the #10 cans. I will admit we have not opened any and tried it. If the SHTF we will either eat it or starve.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> The OP was talking about having something at home for a short term situation like a power outage. The grab and go buckets are indeed handy and easy for grabbing and going. But everyone should have enough easy food on hand to take care of short term, stay-at-home situations. My main point was to actually take a look at the contents. You can throw a bucket together yourself for a lot cheaper and maybe with foods that are more palatable to your individual family. For example, a typical emergency food bucket will have dry packs of oatmeal or other cereal to cook, dry soup mixes, lots of rice, and dry packs of sauce to go over the rice. And some dry drink mixes. Do you really want to pay $50-$100 for that??? Grab a food grade bucket and lid from Home Depot and fill it with your own packs of cereal, soup mixes, Rice-a-Roni, Ramen, mac and cheese, MRE's, Tang, hot chocolate, coffee, dry milk, candy, gum, and whatever else you like for a lot cheaper. Those commercial buckets have food only. If I were making my own, I would start with a small mess kit, some nesting cups, spoons, portable stove, and fire starter. Fill the rest with food items. Don't forget to include a 24" X 36" piece of plastic to provide a clean food prep surface. Then you truly have a practical grab-and-go food bucket.



Good points, RNPrepper. I am beginning to get more requests for me to order these food buckets for certain customers and usually the comments are that they want them to pack into their truck and bug out. So, in my mind, I was thinking these buckets are more for the short-term bug out situation. For the longer term, I totally agree with you that other packaged foods are far less expensive and offer better choices in nutritional value; canned fish, chicken, vegetables, etc. I especially like your idea of making your own buckets complete with utensils, fire starters, etc.

My points about the dehydrated food pouches relate more to the on the go situations where simplicity is best.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was sorta trying to figure out how long dry pintos would keep and stumbled over this web site. Looks pretty informative if somebody gets bored and wants to do some reading.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Another item to consider for a true bug-out situation or get-home scenario is to just use concentrated food bars. NO COOKING REQUIRED, so you can eat on the run. This is what I have in my get-home bags. I also have them in the grab-and-go buckets, along with a "comfort" food packet. I like the S.O.S. brand food bars because they are individually wrapped. (Not all are and you can end up with a crumbly mess.) They are nutritionally complete with 400 cal/bar so 3 bars equals a minimal daily calorie allotment. (Granted 1200 calories is not sustainable over the long haul for heavy work, and one can always eat more bars if needed. Each sealed pack has 9 bars - enough to get someone home. They are reasonable priced, Coast Guard approved, water proof, and will last 5 years in extreme temperatures (good for the car trunk in Arizona.) They taste like a coconut short bread cookie. Not at all bad. All of my family members say they would eat them. They are dense and compact, and take up little room, compared to other food items.

The one big draw back for me is that they contain gluten, to which I am completely intolerant. I am in the process of researching a similar product that is gluten free, but in the meantime, my personal get-home bag has nuts/dry fruit trail mix, which I rotate out every few months.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I was sorta trying to figure out how long dry pintos would keep and stumbled over this web site. Looks pretty informative if somebody gets bored and wants to do some reading.
> 
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm


I looks like a good site. I particularly like their low shipping rate ($4.99). The shipping can be a huge killer when heavy buckets are involved. Sooooo..... I actually ordered some millet and buckwheat, 2 gluten free grains I can eat. This is actually the first company I've seen that has these grains in bulk with a low shipping cost. Thanks for the link. We'll see what the stuff looks like when it arrives.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I was sorta trying to figure out how long dry pintos would keep and stumbled over this web site. Looks pretty informative if somebody gets bored and wants to do some reading.
> 
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm


Dry pintos can keep for decades, but the older they get, the longer it takes to cook. For long term storage they need to be kept cool, dry, out of light, and in an oxygen depleted environment to prevent oxidation. You can order them in sealed buckets (Emergency Essentials - Food Storage Emergency Preparedness Emergency Kits is another good site) or you can make your own, which is what I did. Bulk pintos are cheap, cheap, cheap at Costco. Use a food grade bucket and lid. Mylar bags are also best to line the bucket, as they keep out all light and are impermeable to gas exchange if sealed. Basically, I use a long wand to fill the buckets from the bottom with food grade CO2 gas. This drives out the room air and oxygen. I throw in a couple of oxygen absorbers (Hot Hands from WalMart), seal the Mylar bag, add another O2 absorber, and seal down the bucket lid.

I did the same with other beans and legumes that I bought from WalMart. Again cheaper than the big bulk buckets. I bought 1 pound bags of a variety of beans/legumes (black, red, lima, white, split peas, lentils.) I pierced the bags all around and then packed them in the buckets. Filled with CO2 and sealed with O2 absorbers. This "variety pack" allows me to use a choice of different beans when I open a single bucket. Just a thought.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

FWIW while I have sealed buckets or rice and lentils that I could portion out a life time I'd like to suggest something different then buying food products with shelf lives ... Some of which are quite short...

Look at your yard and think about what you can plant. We lived on an 8,100 sq foot lot in CA with a 1300 sq foot home. When we bought the home it had a producing orange and fig tree. While living there I was able to add an almond tree, peach, pear, plum and lemon bush / small tree. There was room for more and plenty of room for lettuce, broccoli, carrots, tomatoes and a favorite sunflower seeds. At our property in NV despite it being far more difficult with the weather we can still get summer growths of all the same veggies and with almost unlimited space I don't buy much any more. 

Rice, beans I don't grow so I stock up. Everything else I do grow, and that's a supply I believe in regardless of the SHTF....barring a dark summer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the good tips on that.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ripon said:


> FWIW while I have sealed buckets or rice and lentils that I could portion out a life time I'd like to suggest something different then buying food products with shelf lives ... Some of which are quite short...
> 
> Look at your yard and think about what you can plant. We lived on an 8,100 sq foot lot in CA with a 1300 sq foot home. When we bought the home it had a producing orange and fig tree. While living there I was able to add an almond tree, peach, pear, plum and lemon bush / small tree. There was room for more and plenty of room for lettuce, broccoli, carrots, tomatoes and a favorite sunflower seeds. At our property in NV despite it being far more difficult with the weather we can still get summer growths of all the same veggies and with almost unlimited space I don't buy much any more.
> 
> Rice, beans I don't grow so I stock up. Everything else I do grow, and that's a supply I believe in regardless of the SHTF....barring a dark summer.


Although I am also an avid gardener, the buckets of food serve several purposes. They 1) supply what I can't grow, 2) "buy time" to get my garden up to the size needed to support a family, 3) are great for bartering, and 4) can be loaded into a vehicle for bug out if needed.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> It doesn't make sense to purchase food that people won't eat. During an emergency, family members are already stressed, so its important to have food that will not only meet temporary nutrition needs, but also provide a degree of comfort. Commercially available emergency food and MREs don't generally meet this criteria, so its important to have food that is easily available to be prepared.
> 
> I think your inventory list is great. I have also stocked up on spices, seasonings, and lots of coco powder. I also have the pails of beans, rice, wheat, corn, etc. But..... with seasonings and some creativity, along with some help from the garden, I can make great meals out of beans and rice. We do not eat beans and rice every day. We will probably eat a LOT of beans and rice initially when the SHTF, but my family will be fine with it. I also bought commercial cans of tomato powder, dried peanut powder, and powdered cheese blend, simply for the flavoring they provide. There's a lot of great eating there, if done right. Besides that, there is a ton of native desert food, free for the picking. I incorporate several desert products into my daily meals now, and when the SHTF, there will be a lot more of this harvesting. I think it is very wise to know what native foods are locally available, how to gather them, and how to prepare them.
> 
> You also mentioned the need to be able to cook the stuff. Soooooo true! In my mind, having multiple back up systems for cooking is absolutely essential. Cross off the propane and butane stoves, as well as the Kingsford charcoal. I've got them, but they are only good until the bottled fuel or charcoal runs out. I have Dutch ovens (with dried manure fuel) for cloudy days, a sun oven and parabolic cooker for sunny days, and soon-to-be methane generator for methane gas fuel. The methane can be connected to my propane camp stove. I use these alternative cooking methods quite regularly while camping and just for fun. The Dutch ovens and sun oven were my accessory ovens last Thanksgiving for the side dishes and dessert. Like anything, you've got to practice to learn how to do it well.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, the dehydrated meals do not have to be heated in order to be rehydrated. It will take longer and not taste as good as a hot meal but heating is not necessary. I've heard of hikers or military folks that you can add water to the pouch, throw it in your pack and continue moving until you decide to eat. This would obviously apply in a bug out situation where you might not want or be able to stop and boil water.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I've personally decided against these MRE type meals. I realize what works for one doesn't work for all. I've chosen to stock up on canned foods and for longer term, vacuum sealed dry foods like rice, beans and such.
> Yes, I've also spent my time in a M113 and ate my share of "C" rations (yes, I really am that old). Winter time in Germany those diesel heaters in the "tracks" (when they worked) could heat up canned C rations in a minute or two.


I actually liked the C rats better then the MRE's when they switched over.... and they had cigarettes in them! People now a days would be shocked if they gave smokes to the military with their meals.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Let me politely disagree.

Many items on your list have shelf lives of 3-5 years or even less. I've seen peanut butter at Costco with 18 months. If you use these items and spend the time to rotate properly fine but they aren't long term solutions.

Second regarding thing you don't eat.....I never ate rattle snake until I killed one and dad made me eat it. That aside when you are hungry and starving you will eat anything you know will give you the calories needed to survive. We'd all like steak, eggs, bacon, etc etc etc whatever you like but stored food is about survival.

Someone noted stored food for what you can't grow, and to cover you long enough to grow things! Both I could not agree more. I store rice, beans and that's because I don't grow either.



Sockpuppet said:


> It doesn't make sense to purchase food that people won't eat. During an emergency, family members are already stressed, so its important to have food that will not only meet temporary nutrition needs, but also provide a degree of comfort. Commercially available emergency food and MREs don't generally meet this criteria, so its important to have food that is easily available to be prepared.
> 
> I have put together an inventory of what one should require for satisfying short term nutritional needs in a *bug-in* mode, and can be used to bug-out, so long as packed properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't have experience with this but I've read all you need is water. Like you said it may not be as good but it will hydrate them. I got some sample veggies once and didn't like.



Arklatex said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, the dehydrated meals do not have to be heated in order to be rehydrated. It will take longer and not taste as good as a hot meal but heating is not necessary. I've heard of hikers or military folks that you can add water to the pouch, throw it in your pack and continue moving until you decide to eat. This would obviously apply in a bug out situation where you might not want or be able to stop and boil water.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I think it helps to break down the possible scenarios and then prep accordingly.

1) Short term, immediate emergency (ie: power out for several days). Everyone should have several days - weeks worth of food/water at home. It's the everyday type food that the family normally eats. Easy to rotate, but one MUST be able to cook it with an alternative method if electricity or natural gas is shut off.

2) Bug-out or Get-Home (ie: immediate evacuation due to hurricane, wild fire, chlorine gas cloud coming, etc). These are the Grab-n-Go bags with food that does not need to be cooked (MREs or food bars), or can be cooked by very simple means that is carried along. This bag also contains other essential items that provide survival for several days. Even if you had to go to a Red Cross shelter, this bag would give you a lot more than just the clothes on your back.

3) Long term, post SHTF (EMP grid shut down, pandemic requiring social isolation/self quarantine). This is where the food buckets of beans and rice come in. They supplement the garden and provide survivability until other resources are up and running. There better be a plan for sustainability beyond the first year, however, because once the buckets run out, well, that's called "kicking the bucket."

4) Intermediate: This is what I also have. It's about 3 months of rotated food in my pantry that I can use before I break into the big buckets. Chances are, most events will be over and done in this time frame. It includes canned items, dried beans/rice/legumes, soup mixes, pasta, dehydrated veggies from the garden, flour, sugar, etc. It's stored in insect proof containers (peanut butter jars) and is used on a regular basis. It just gives a buffer, even to share with neighbors, without going to the long term supply.

Three keys points that have already been mentioned:
1) You have to be able to cook what you have, with alternate methods. You need to practice these methods so they are not stressful at the time of the event. Alternative cooking is fun. But you have to get somewhat comfortable with it so you don't end up burning the dinner and causing even more stress. If possible, incorporate family members. in the learning process. Even if they just help set up a sun oven or start the fire for a Dutch oven, they are learning.

2) Mental stress is a HUGE issue in any emergency. It is NOT the time to be learning new skills or learning to eat new foods. Family members need to start trying new foods _now, _not when their survival is at stake and suddenly someone refuses to eat. My poor family members have been lab rats for years. BUT...... they can eat rattlesnake, packrat, wild game, crickets, and all sorts of desert foods. If they get past the "OOOOOHHHHHHHH, YUKKKKY, GROSS" part now, I won't have to put up with that later.

3) Backup systems for water purification is critical. Bad water will put you down in hours. IMHO there should be at least three methods for providing clean drinking water. Each scenario will need its own systems. For example, a bug out situation might incorporate water purifiction tablets, a Life Straw, and fire starter for boiling. Shelter-in-place at home might incorporate existing water storage systems, ceramic filters, biosand filters, boiling, UV from sun.


----------



## JOESARMYNAVY (Aug 1, 2014)

The freeze dried food is good for last case scenarios in my opinion. They are extremely high in sodium, so you would want to make sure you have a good water source nearby too, to drink and to make the food. MRE's are good for the most part, but they also carry a lot of sodium and they are heavy compared to the freeze dried food, but the also give you an entire days worth of food and energy, sometimes more if you have to portion it. As for the taste, they are edible, and that is all that really matters when you are trying to survive. 

Get a lot of dry beans, noodles, ramen, and cans of tuna and chicken. They are cheaper and last quite a while.


----------

